# Lindberg The Serpent Show Rod Model Kit Review



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice rerelease from Lindberg/Round 2.

I plan on doing mine as a GI Joe Cobra Commander hot rod, in the red and blue scheme. It fits the old 3 inch figures perfectly.


----------



## Atlas1121 (May 18, 2017)

Great idea! The headrests remind me of Serpentor's staff...


----------



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

Atlas1121 said:


> Great idea! The headrests remind me of Serpentor's staff...


Bingo!


----------

